# Great Southern Bash (PARKING)



## Waka (1 Oct 2009)

Guys 

Been thinking of a Southern Bash as we haven't had one for a long time. How about Saturday 24th October in Weymouth? If this date doesn't fit then let me know what does.


----------



## Philly (1 Oct 2009)

Cool! Count me in - all clear that day.
Philly


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Oct 2009)

And me  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (1 Oct 2009)

And me  - Rob


----------



## SVB (1 Oct 2009)

We could well be down South that weekend, if so count me in also (if a maybe is ok?!?!)

Simon


----------



## Waka (1 Oct 2009)

SVB":3dxp6pbg said:


> We could well be down South that weekend, if so count me in also (if a maybe is ok?!?!)
> 
> Simon



A maybe is OK.


----------



## paulm (1 Oct 2009)

That would be great, count me in too  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## 9fingers (1 Oct 2009)

I'd like to come along please Waka.

Would there be any interest in a electrical / motor clinic?

I could demonstrate inverters and converters with three phase motors perhaps?

Bob


----------



## Waka (1 Oct 2009)

9fingers":oi2qzlvh said:


> I'd like to come along please Waka.
> 
> Would there be any interest in a electrical / motor clinic?
> 
> ...



Bob 

I'm sure that will be fine.


----------



## newt (1 Oct 2009)

+1


----------



## Lord Nibbo (1 Oct 2009)

I would love to meet you all, so count me in a 95% probable.


----------



## wizer (1 Oct 2009)

Are you far from Weymouth train station Mr Waka?

EDIT: Scrub that, daughter's birthday  :roll: 

Have fun all.


----------



## newt (1 Oct 2009)

wizer":2fe9lflb said:


> Are you far from Weymouth train station Mr Waka?
> 
> EDIT: Scrub that, daughter's birthday  :roll:
> 
> Have fun all.


 Tom you could bring your daughter's birthday forward


----------



## Waka (1 Oct 2009)

Looking good so far, I'll come up with a list demo's in the next day or so.


----------



## jlawrence (1 Oct 2009)

Since I'm supposed to be flying to Paris, to take the kids to Disney, I'd better say no. Would have loved to have seen that tool cab in the flesh, so to speak, though.


----------



## Harbo (1 Oct 2009)

Oh Dear will have to miss it - it's the start of half term hols and we are flying out that morning with our eldest Grandchildren to NYC!

Rod


----------



## Nigel (1 Oct 2009)

Count me in please Waka 
would love to see the CABINET in the flesh and meet you all again

Cheers Nigel


----------



## stewart (1 Oct 2009)

Been out of the workshop and away from this forum for far too long - just the kickstart I need so count me in!


----------



## 9fingers (1 Oct 2009)

Nigel and Stewart: It will be good to see you both again after a few years since we last met.

Bob


----------



## lurker (1 Oct 2009)

Nigel":1j71gh1w said:


> Count me in please Waka
> would love to see the CABINET in the flesh and meet you all again
> 
> Cheers Nigel



Nigel,

I think the plan is to hold the bash IN the cabinet :lol: 

I'd love to come, but think SWMBO might be a little peeved at going to Paris on ther own, so I'll have to steer South rather than South west.

Have fun folks


----------



## plymouth pirate (1 Oct 2009)

That's the day I go back to the North Sea. Would have loved to have come and met some of you regulars and picked your brains. Normally these Bashes seem to be mostly way north of the Whippet Line and too far to go, this one would have been ideal.

Regards, 

John


----------



## lurker (2 Oct 2009)

plymouth pirate":1dligzpa said:


> That's the day I go back to the North Sea. Would have loved to have come and met some of you regulars and picked your brains. Normally these Bashes seem to be mostly way north of the Whippet Line and too far to go, this one would have been ideal.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> John



John,

Brum & Notts have had some good bashes - we are south of the whippet line but north of the yokel line :lol: 

IIRC Waka refers to this central region as the black country


----------



## Racers (2 Oct 2009)

Lurker wrote



> north of the yokel line



The moors don't seem to hold them back like they once did :wink: :wink: 
Pete


----------



## Waka (2 Oct 2009)

lurker":38elswoy said:


> Nigel":38elswoy said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in please Waka
> ...



Lurker

You've no sense of adventure.


----------



## lurker (2 Oct 2009)

Waka":31i2gfiz said:


> Lurker
> 
> You've no sense of adventure.



Waka,

You have no idea of the view from the doghouse, in my home.


----------



## Waka (2 Oct 2009)

lurker":29go4smd said:


> Waka":29go4smd said:
> 
> 
> > Lurker
> ...



You're lucky, I just get sent to the workshop :wink:


----------



## WellsWood (3 Oct 2009)

Yes please Waka, if there's room for one more I'd love to come and meet some new (and some old) faces.


----------



## mahking51 (3 Oct 2009)

Count me in please.
maybe I could do a lecture on how not to become a collector....   
Could perhaps bring along a tool or two....
Cheers
Martin


----------



## WellsWood (3 Oct 2009)

mahking51":7tt4xbpo said:


> Could perhaps bring along a tool or two....
> Cheers
> Martin



..crossed my mind too, but for the life of me I couldn't think of anything that wouldn't already be in residence :wink:


----------



## Waka (3 Oct 2009)

Mark

You're welcome, as for tools there's lot I don't have


----------



## woodbloke (3 Oct 2009)

Waka":1h512iqc said:


> Mark
> 
> You're welcome, as for tools there's lot I don't have


...the smilie is apt :wink: :lol: - Rob


----------



## garywayne (4 Oct 2009)

waka, could I pencil in my wife and myself please?
What with my sister-in-law over from Aus, daughter-in-law dropping rug rats, son-in-law over from Holland, and still trying to insulate work shop in between household chores.  With my beloveds concent I would love to escape, oops,  visit. :lol:


----------



## Waka (4 Oct 2009)

garywayne":1e3u71zf said:


> waka, could I pencil in my wife and myself please?
> What with my sister-in-law over from Aus, daughter-in-law dropping rug rats, son-in-law over from Holland, and still trying to insulate work shop in between household chores.  With my beloveds concent I would love to escape, oops,  visit. :lol:



All are welcome


----------



## Waka (4 Oct 2009)

Well, looks like a good turn out so far for the bash on the 24th October, to date I have 14 members coming (where will I put them all). 

I have spoken to a few members about doing demonstrations and this is the list so far.

Paul Chapman Domino (Only for Woodblokes sake)
Woodbloke Dovetails (should be half blind)
Philly Plane things
Martin How to become a Collector
9 Fingers Inverters & Wiggly Amps
Waka Food & Drink in Between Workshop Tours

Please bring any interesting tools/items you think may be of interest.

Detailed instruction of how to get hear will be forthcoming.


----------



## woodbloke (4 Oct 2009)

Waka":mlvwfbf1 said:


> Well, looks like a good turn out so far for the bash on the 24th October, to date I have 14 members coming (where will I put them all).
> 
> I have spoken to a few members about doing demonstrations and this is the list so far.
> 
> ...


 
Some of us will be having a private demonstration in Wilton  before the Bash. Happy to do dovetails (through and half lapped) and will bring along the Kell III if anyone's interested (plus anything else that springs to mind) - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":3rvkfxkw said:


> Happy to do dovetails (through and half lapped) and will bring along the Kell III if anyone's interested



I'd be interested to see the Kell (and I always enjoy watching you cut dovetails 8) ).

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mark w (4 Oct 2009)

As I am new to the forum perhaps someone would explain what a "bash" is all about.

Regards, Mark W


----------



## woodbloke (4 Oct 2009)

mark w":ja46roxb said:


> As I am new to the forum perhaps someone would explain what a "bash" is all about.
> 
> Regards, Mark W


A gathering of like minded UKWorkshop woodies, usually held in various locations around the country severial times a year. If you can get to one (or even decide to host an event) they're *always* enjoyable and well worth attending...lots of interesting woody talk - Rob


----------



## mark w (4 Oct 2009)

Thanks Rob, I may come along.

Regards, Mark W


----------



## Waka (4 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":1fvko95g said:


> Waka":1fvko95g said:
> 
> 
> > Well, looks like a good turn out so far for the bash on the 24th October, to date I have 14 members coming (where will I put them all).
> ...



Now come on I don't want you tiring out Paul before he gets here, you know we have to be careful of his A :wink: :wink:


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Oct 2009)

Waka":2jerro8x said:


> woodbloke":2jerro8x said:
> 
> 
> > Waka":2jerro8x said:
> ...



Yes, get the spare room ready, Waka, I might need a nap........ :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (4 Oct 2009)

Waka I've just been given a pass out for the day and can attend if there's room for a slap head back whinger? It's 4 days before the op so will be the last time I can publicly whinge


----------



## promhandicam (4 Oct 2009)

Count me in if there is still room in that cupboard :wink: 

Steve


----------



## devonwoody (5 Oct 2009)

Unfortunately I cannot make it, visitors arriving that day for me.


----------



## Waka (5 Oct 2009)

wizer":1zxk3go3 said:


> Waka I've just been given a pass out for the day and can attend if there's room for a slap head back whinger? It's 4 days before the op so will be the last time I can publicly whinge



More than welcome.


----------



## Waka (5 Oct 2009)

promhandicam":2uxqoxwx said:


> Count me in if there is still room in that cupboard :wink:
> 
> Steve



Come along.


----------



## 9fingers (8 Oct 2009)

I'm starting to think about my agenda topic and how best to cover it.
I would like to know what folks will find useful.

I can bring along a 3 phase motor and demonstrate it running on a single phase supply with an inverter and all the programming tricks that can be performed. That is all straightforward

Are there other motor or electrical related topics I can help with?

Maybe there are some specific problems attendees have. PM me with some details if you like.

Cheers

Bob


----------



## maltrout512 (8 Oct 2009)

Don't know if you have room for one more. I could if wanted bring the woodrat to demonstrate. I wait to hear.


----------



## ivan (8 Oct 2009)

Pretty sure I can make it if I can be fitted in some corner? If poss near Bob as also interested in variable (frequency) speed drive.


----------



## wizer (8 Oct 2009)

Do you have enough room Waka? This is turning into a big'n


----------



## woodbloke (8 Oct 2009)

wizer":vfqruo42 said:


> Do you have enough room Waka? This is turning into a big'n


I think Waka's going to spread the Bash over his 'shop and a couple of garages, so there ought to be enough space - Rob


----------



## Waka (9 Oct 2009)

Malcolm, Ivan

More than welcome.

One thing you could all do is bring alone one of those folding type chairs, you'll need something to sit on when you're having lunch.

My plan is to us the workshop and a couple of garages should be able to host 17 pep's amongst the three.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Oct 2009)

Waka

Sadly, can't make it  Gutted as would love to meet up again and see the cabinet in the flesh (wood)
Have fun

I feel I should warn people about the effect you have on their wallets if tools are for sale around you :lol:


----------



## mahking51 (9 Oct 2009)

Paul, Can you please bring the LV Skew rebate plane as I fancy a pair but would love to have a go.
I am bringing the Stanley 51/52 Chute combo; Stanley 444 dovetail; 10 1/4; some lovely shoiulder planes and some oddities.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Vinny (9 Oct 2009)

Waka

Just caught this thread, would have loved to have booked a place and learn't something at the same time as putting some faces to names. Could have dumped the tribe at the inlaws just up the road from you - Lanehouse Rocks Rd.... but am on shift that w/e so its not to to be. Maybe I could drop you a pm next time i do the weymouth pilgrimage and pay homage to the cabinet  (anythings better than Brewers Quay for the 40th time) 

have a good bash

Vinny


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Oct 2009)

mahking51":3nxt7dih said:


> Paul, Can you please bring the LV Skew rebate plane as I fancy a pair but would love to have a go.



Hi Martin,

Sorry to say I don't have one - the one I reviewed was only on loan and I had to give it back  Hope to get one some time but can't afford it yet.

If you fancy a pair, get them. Trust me, it's one of the best planes Veritas have produced - you won't be disappointed.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (10 Oct 2009)

Having made one of these for Waka, this: 







'shave blade jig (wot fits into an Eclipse guide) is now surplus (I have something else that fits into the KIII) 

First one to stick their mitt up can have it! :lol: - Rob


----------



## paulm (10 Oct 2009)

Yes please Rob  

Cheers, Paul


----------



## woodbloke (10 Oct 2009)

paulm":q8laxxoc said:


> Yes please Rob
> 
> Cheers, Paul


Yours Paul...see you on the day - Rob


----------



## Escudo (12 Oct 2009)

Hello all,

I would like to join in this do Waka, hope you can accomodate one more. :roll: 

I have arranged to stay at my sisters caravan in Swanage for a few days with the family. 

It would be great to meet up with everyone again. 

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Waka (12 Oct 2009)

Escudo":15ovfet0 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I would like to join in this do Waka, hope you can accomodate one more. :roll:
> 
> ...



Tony, you're more than welcome.


----------



## Waka (14 Oct 2009)

All those that have shown an interest in attending the Great Southern Bash should have received a PM with the address, if I have missed anyone then please let me know.

There will be 19 in all if everyone comes so can I ask you to bring something like a folding chair, this is only so that you can sit down during lunch.


----------



## JeremyM (14 Oct 2009)

Waka
I would love to come and meet you guys if room for one more. I would be pleased to bring some planes incl LV skew rebate and some I've made, some saws and bits and pieces.

Jeremy


----------



## paulm (19 Oct 2009)

Would anybody be interested in the last couple of years of F&C mags, some British Woodworking ones also ?

May have some Woodturning and Woodturner too possibly.

Could bring them to the bash on Saturday but don't want to hump them all the way there and back if there's no interest !

Cheers, Paul


----------



## wizer (19 Oct 2009)

I'll take some please Paul! I'm going to need them


----------



## WellsWood (19 Oct 2009)

wizer":22htvbad said:


> I'll take some please Paul! I'm going to need them



With the amount of reading you're planning during your forthcoming hiatus we will be expecting great things from you next year :wink:


----------



## wizer (19 Oct 2009)

Is that additional to the hours and hours I spend reading about woodworking on the internet every day ?? :lol: 

All I need is the last 4 or 5 issues of F&C and maybe a few Woodturner.


----------



## WellsWood (19 Oct 2009)

F&C I've got - no problem. I'll sort them out for the weekend.


----------



## SVB (19 Oct 2009)

I'd really like some British w/w.

I have only really just discovered this one  and it is head n shoulders above the rest in my eyes.

Thanks

Simon


----------



## paulm (19 Oct 2009)

Just checked and actually only have a few copies of BW which Bob (9fingers) had first dibs on, but a fair few F&C, so first come first served on the day for those.

Haven't decided on the turning ones yet, might take a flick through a few before deciding. Again if I bring some along it can be first come first served basis if that's okay, otherwise might get a bit complicated !

At least there seems some interest in some though so I'll make the effort to bring along what I can.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## woodbloke (19 Oct 2009)

I've got some duplicate copies of F&C which I'll bring along as well - Rob


----------



## SVB (19 Oct 2009)

One request for the Bash ......

Does anyone have one of the smaller LN Scraper Planes that they could bring along?

I typically use card scrapers for leveling inlay, use on veneered panels with wild grain etc - just wondering if one of these is a worthwhile investment and this seems a good time to ask given the assembled knowledge.

With thanks

Simon


----------



## woodbloke (19 Oct 2009)

SVB":1j6pjhwu said:


> One request for the Bash ......
> 
> Does anyone have one of the smaller LN Scraper Planes that they could bring along?
> 
> ...


I can let you have a look at the recently introduced small LV scraper if it's any help? - Rob


----------



## SVB (19 Oct 2009)

Yes please Rob - much appreciated.

What are the timings - lots to see and talkabout!

Simon


----------



## 9fingers (19 Oct 2009)

SVB":3vq2xj68 said:


> Yes please Rob - much appreciated.
> 
> What are the timings - lots to see and talkabout!
> 
> Simon



Waka suggested mid-morning arrival to me.

Bob


----------



## woodbloke (19 Oct 2009)

I also have a small request...does anyone have a spare length of 60mm OD tubing (sort of stuff that's sold by Axminster) that could be exchanged for a few beer vouchers?..I need about 4' of the stuff - Rob


----------



## wizer (19 Oct 2009)

SVB":2q0wymcf said:


> ...
> 
> Does anyone have one of the smaller LN Scraper Planes that they could bring along?
> 
> I typically use card scrapers for leveling inlay, use on veneered panels with wild grain etc - just wondering if one of these is a worthwhile investment and this seems a good time to ask given the assembled knowledge.



I have a Veritas No.80 that you're welcome to expect if you want a budget option. Works well for me, though I'd actually like a demo on how to sharpen it is anyone wants to volunteer ?

PS: I think the only mildly interesting hand tool I have to show off is the Boggs shaves. Tho, I think Waka also has these? I can bring if not?


----------



## Waka (19 Oct 2009)

wizer":2aeo96ii said:


> SVB":2aeo96ii said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



No Boggs down here


----------



## SVB (19 Oct 2009)

Tom,

Would be nice to have a look if you could bring it also. As you all know, it is one thing looking and reading in the catalogue but it is much better to see these tools and talk to folks who have used them.

With thanks

Simon


----------



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2009)

Waka":369rnmqx said:


> No Boggs down here


That could be a problem Waka :lol: - Rob


----------



## paulm (20 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":1x01rbap said:


> Waka":1x01rbap said:
> 
> 
> > No Boggs down here
> ...



We don't have to make our own arrangements for those too do we :shock: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Oct 2009)

wizer":303vlsga said:


> I have a Veritas No.80 that you're welcome to expect if you want a budget option. Works well for me, though I'd actually like a demo on how to sharpen it is anyone wants to volunteer ?



Hi Tom,

What I suggest is hone the blade at 45 degrees, getting it as sharp as you can, then I'm sure Philly, Rob or I will be happy to show you how to put a hook on it and get it working nicely.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2009)

Yes please. Thanks


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2009)

I'll bring down my boggs then 

Rob, are you bringing scary sharpening stuff? My package from Matthew arrived yesterday. I can bring if required.


----------



## WellsWood (20 Oct 2009)

Since Tom's favourite subject of spokeshaves has been raised, would anyone be interested in having a play with the Clifton one's?

I too am interested in a lesson in getting the Veritas scraper to work properly, I have one too which I've never had a lot of success with and I'm going to need to use it in anger soon.


----------



## wizer (20 Oct 2009)

Oh, Because I'm an Impatient B'stard, I've ended up with 2 copies of the Alan Peter's DVD by Jeremy Broun. Would anyone like to purchase it ? £20 First dibs to Bash Goers.


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Oct 2009)

WellsWood":1av45rht said:


> Since Tom's favourite subject of spokeshaves has been raised, would anyone be interested in having a play with the Clifton one's?



Yes please. I have the concave one, which I'm very pleased with, but I'm thinking of getting the convex one as well for a particular job - would like to try out that one.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2009)

wizer":5fl09v74 said:


> I'll bring down my boggs then
> 
> Rob, are you bringing scary sharpening stuff? My package from Matthew arrived yesterday. I can bring if required.


Tom - yes, I intend to bring down the KIII and all the bits I've made for it as I part of the plan was to demo the system to those that were interested. I'll also bring down the little jig I've made to sharpen the small Veritas scraper blade (which is a sod to hold :x )...much the same sort of thing could be made for the No80 blade (which I've also got but won't be bringing on the day) - Rob


----------



## Waka (20 Oct 2009)

You all realise that there will be customs as you cross the Dorset border :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (20 Oct 2009)

Waka":366mty8k said:


> You all realise that there will be customs as you cross the Dorset border :wink:


Donation of a new shiny tool maybe to fill some of the empty drawers in the cabinet? - Rob


----------



## Waka (21 Oct 2009)

Guys & Girls

As you may have guessed from the address that I sent you that I live in a close. While there is space for possibly 8 cars outside my house, there will be 22 people coming to the bash, not sure how many cars that equates too.

I have spoken to my neighbours regarding the number of cars, so they will be understanding, but should space be a bit tight you may want to consider parking in adjacent.

Really looking forward to saturday, it has all the hallmarks of being a very successful day.

Also don't forget, you might want to bring something to rest your cheeks on.


----------



## Blister (21 Oct 2009)

Any room at the bash for me :lol: ?

I am not working this weekend 8) 

and I have something to put my cheeks on 

if its too late or you are over subscribed I will understand  

Ta


----------



## Waka (21 Oct 2009)

Blister":rli4k1fv said:


> Any room at the bash for me :lol: ?
> 
> I am not working this weekend 8)
> 
> ...



Blister

We're up to 23 now so one more won't really make a difference, so bring your cheek support and come along.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (21 Oct 2009)

23 plus you :shock: 

I just made this so you know who I is :lol: 






Take no notice of the blanked out bit, I just don't like advertising my name all over the net. :lol:


----------



## maltrout512 (21 Oct 2009)

Waka, I have an unexpected family problem that means I will not be able to go. Sorry, I was looking forward to the bash. I'm sure it will go well. Many Thanks.


----------



## Waka (21 Oct 2009)

maltrout512":ysyztuql said:


> Waka, I have an unexpected family problem that means I will not be able to go. Sorry, I was looking forward to the bash. I'm sure it will go well. Many Thanks.



Sorry to hear that Malcolm.


----------



## woodbloke (23 Oct 2009)

Right. I've got a stacker box of stuff organised and got the camera battery on charge at the moment. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow...hope the weather gods will look favourably on us [-o< 
Hope also that Waka's taken Tesco's apart, or at least hired a transit van to transport the grub :lol: 
See you all on the 'morrow - Rob


----------



## Philly (23 Oct 2009)

Looking forward to it!
Cheers
Philly


----------



## wizer (23 Oct 2009)

Can we all phone MarkW at 5am to make sure he's awake


----------



## 9fingers (23 Oct 2009)

wizer":164231fy said:


> Can we all phone MarkW at 5am to make sure he's awake



5AM!!! what time are you & Mark planning to arrive Tom?

Bob


----------



## wizer (23 Oct 2009)

Just kidding Bob. We're leaving about 6:30am but we'll probably pause for breakfast along the way. ETA 11ish


----------



## 9fingers (23 Oct 2009)

wizer":2rjpch3c said:


> Just kidding Bob. We're leaving about 6:30am but we'll probably pause for breakfast along the way. ETA 11ish



You will have motorway most of the way Tom. M25/M3/M27 - about 3 hours flight time with luck.

I'm hope to arrive about 11 as well.

3 phase motor and inverter demo all packed, camera on charge ready to go 

Yee Ha!

Bob


----------



## wizer (23 Oct 2009)

Oh good point I better go and get my stuff together. Daughter's birthday today. Carnage ensued.


----------



## Escudo (24 Oct 2009)

I am sorry fellas circumstances and changing family plans prevent me from attending this do.

I had hoped to make it, right up to the last minute, but just can no longer get away, what a wrench.  

Despite my absence I am sure you will all have a great time. 

Travel carefully. regards,

Tony.


----------



## newt (24 Oct 2009)

Sorry guys heavy cold would not want to infect you, have a great day.


----------



## Blister (24 Oct 2009)

Got up 

Was about to get in the car 

and then realized

I had no address to go to :? 


Still I should have asked if the penny had dropped

Will look at all the photos later


----------



## Tom K (24 Oct 2009)

Why didn't you ring Wizer? ](*,)


----------



## SVB (24 Oct 2009)

What a great day. It was really nice to meet so many members and talk saw dust all day.

Others will be along with photos to prove it did happen but can I just say a big thanks to waka for hosting a great bash and also for providing (with Mrs Waka) a fantastic lunch.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


Simon (and Dad)


----------



## Nigel (24 Oct 2009)

Thank you Waka for hosting the Great Southern Bash and the forum guys who demonstrated various things,

The Cabinet is a fantastic piece of work to see up close (well done)

It was damp start to a great day meeting old and new friends and putting faces to names,

WoW what a lunch spread and there was pudding 

Thanks again 

Nigel


----------



## stewart (24 Oct 2009)

Thanks for a fantastic day, Waka - a truly generous and hospitable host!

Great to put some faces to names and meet some old faces again. Tomorrow I am going to tidy up my messy workshop and do some tuits!


----------



## frugal (24 Oct 2009)

Thanks for a great day everyone. It was nice to meet so many people I have only seen online. The demos were really useful, and I think I have fallen in love with spokeshaves 

Thanks also to Waka and Mrs Waka for a huge spread of food and unlimited tea and coffee.


----------



## JeremyM (24 Oct 2009)

Another BIG THANKS for a great day. It was lovely to see the cabinet in the flesh, great work. I thought I was on a slipper slope but realize now merely undulations!

Great to meet everyone there.

As a token of my thanks I've promised to sharpen Wakas LN dovetail saw...I wonder how it will turn out. :roll: 

Jeremy


----------



## paulm (24 Oct 2009)

Thanks Tony for organising a great day and for some great cheesecake too !  

Was good to meet up with some of the regulars again, shame you couldn't make it Pete and hope you shake off your cold, and good to meet others for the first time too.

Thanks to Philly and Rob for demonstrating opposite ends of the sharpening spectrum, both highly effective and very interesting to see different approaches.

Phil continues to turn out some beautiful planes and the shavings that they were taking were pretty amazing too.

Thanks to Rob for the spokeshave sharpening holder, a simple but ingenous and well thought out design, and to Martin for the selection of old classic pocket knives which I'll research a bit and let you know what I find out.

Good luck to Tom in his upcoming back op' and hope some of the reading material will help while you recuperate.

Another great UKWorkshop meet, what a nice bunch of people  

PS, Rob, I don't see how you could possibly manage without a Domino, you know it makes sense :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## promhandicam (24 Oct 2009)

A big thank you to Mr and Mrs Waka for hosting the Southern Bash. Interesting to see some familiar faces and plenty of new ones too. Also interesting to see such a fine collection of tools with a combined value approximately equal to the GDP of some small countries.

Steve


----------



## woodbloke (24 Oct 2009)

A geat day at the GSB...many thanks to Waka and Mrs Waka. Here's a few shots from the day just to prove it really did happen:

















and just to show Waterhead 37 that you really *can* shave with a Domino:






a fabulous day out, great food and great company - Rob


----------



## wizer (24 Oct 2009)

The Simple Sharpener 











Sheer Tool Porn














































The Dovetail Master






The Tool Cabinet









The Lovely View






The lovely Poppy






The aftermath of a sumptuous banquet. (I think I've put on a stone or three).






The Domino Hard Sell






What a fantastic day! Great to meet up with old faces and new. I always pick up ideas and tips at these things and today was no exception.

Waka thanks for laying on such a lovely spread and being a great host. Please pass on my thanks to the behind the scenes assistance. Much appreciated. Thanks again for my gift. It will be treasured. 

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Oct 2009)

Many thanks for a great day, Waka, and thanks also to Mrs Waka and the other helpers for the great food  It was nice meeting up with so many people and I thought the cabinet was fabulous 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## maltrout512 (25 Oct 2009)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## WellsWood (25 Oct 2009)

I'd just like to add my heartfelt thanks to Tony (Waka) and his wife for hosting such a brilliant bash with hospitality of the highest order - Tony even managed to persuade the rain to stop and the sun to shine for the the amazing spread put on for us at lunchtime. If I've been informed correctly credit must also go to (Dave) Lord Nibbo for the fantastic Cornish pasties, I'd forgotten how good a proper one was.

It was great to meet up with some new (and some not so new) faces, and apologies to those whos names I forgot within minutes of introductions 

I really enjoyed Philly's well practiced demo of low tech sharpening as well as (Woodbloke)Rob's one to one introduction to the new Kell jig (sorry Rob, I still don't really get the point), if ever there was a prime example of "horses for courses" the contrast between the two must qualify surely. (yes Rob, and don't call me Shirley :wink: ).
I found it particularly entertaining to see Rob teetering on the edge of not one, but 2 slopes by the time he left. First the Domino one courtesy of Paul Chapman, followed swiftly by the efforts of a trio of enthusiastic Jet P/T owners (we know who we are). Go on Rob, buy both - you know you want to :twisted: :wink: there's more to life than dovetails you know, even if they are hand-cut, half-blind and superb =D> =D> 

We were treated to a peek at a couple of items from (Mahking) Martin's collection, I had an interesting talk with Mike (username unknown) about bench design and came away with some great advice for mine which is planned for next year, and had a crash course in the benefits of 3 phase motors from Bob (9fingers). Finally Tom and I left with our reputation for being last out unscathed.

A truly superb day of stimulating company and tool gloatage, thanks again Tony ccasion5:


----------



## Chris Knight (25 Oct 2009)

Looks as if everyone had a super day - well done Mr and Mrs. Waka! I bet your tool cabinet has more than a few finger marks on it now..

It's impressive to see just how versatile the Domino is too Rob!


----------



## Waka (25 Oct 2009)

Guts

All I can say is, thank you for coming. Really good to see old and new faces and yet again I learnt quite a few thing.

Thanks to LN for those supurb pasties and all those that gave the demonstrations, now I know what I can fill those empty drawers with.

Later on today I'll be doing a tool inventory just to ensure the tool collectors among you haven't added anything. :lol: :lol: 

Once again thanks to all, for me it was what the forum represents.


----------



## wizer (25 Oct 2009)

WellsWood":v0cudnax said:


> Finally Tom and I left with our reputation for being last out unscathed.



Mark I'm not sure you worded that right. More like Tom and Mark were being kicked out after everyone else had left, YET AGAIN!

:lol:


----------



## Tom K (25 Oct 2009)

Waka":3gmliitc said:


> Guts
> 
> All I can say is, for me it was what the forum represents.



:lol: Freudian slip?


----------



## frugal (25 Oct 2009)

woodbloke":3s0xy1en said:


> A geat day at the GSB...many thanks to Waka and Mrs Waka. Here's a few shots from the day just to prove it really did happen:



Just to prove that there are one or two of us under 40 on the forum


----------



## wizer (25 Oct 2009)

Could of fooled me Frugal :lol:


----------



## frugal (25 Oct 2009)

wizer":3g1th096 said:


> Could of fooled me Frugal :lol:



It's not the years, it's the mileage


----------



## 9fingers (25 Oct 2009)

What a fantastic day!,

I think it has all be said already but:-
Great Company
Fantastic Location
Thought provoking demonstrations
Fabulous Food (especially the pasties - Thanks Dave!)
Welcoming and generous host/hostess

Sincere thanks for a great day Waka.


Bob


----------



## mahking51 (25 Oct 2009)

Tony,
Great day, many thanks to you & Gill.
I had a great time, loved the 3 phase thing from 9fingers, it really is food for thought.
Thanks to LN for the contribution to my already not insusbstantial waistline with the pasties.
Good to see all the old and new faces.
I'm offering about 3-1 that Rob ends up with a Domino.
The LV Skew Rebate was my favourite item, thanks for bringing it along Jeremy. Also the HNT shaves, superb!
Cheers all.
Martin


----------



## Lord Nibbo (25 Oct 2009)

mahking51":25p5aiuz said:


> The LV Skew Rebate was my favourite item, thanks for bringing it along Jeremy.
> Cheers all.
> Martin


 
What a lie! :shock: We all know how you were drooling when you held those old balls, I got a pic to prove it. :lol: 






No surprise when you asked if it was your Secret Santa pressie. :lol:


----------



## Lord Nibbo (25 Oct 2009)

What a surreal day, I knew everyone there but had never met any before, what funny world this internet is.

Well when I watch those award programmes on the telly I cringe when their speeches only contains thanks to all the people they know or helped make them famous, you know it's coming when they start with "I'd like to start with thanks to" :roll: 

So just to be different :lol: I'd like start with thanks to Mr & Mrs Waka for the warm welcome, the eye popping banquet (McDonalds eat you heart out) and for the invitation to attend such a gathering of like thinking people who share with me the love that is our hobby of making trees into fire wood, I don't include Martin, I have it on authority that he never makes anything :wink: but as one of the biggest tool porn men in the collectors world he does deserve a mention. :lol: 

So it just remains for me to say once again thank you to Mr & Mrs Waka and also to everyone I met and got to talk to, it was a very memorable day I enjoyed every minute seeing you all in the flesh.  :lol: 

So here are just a few pics of the day.

*
A Special Philly Plane*




*
Tool Porn*













































and of course the day would not be complete without a pic of that gorgeous cabinet. :lol: 







:lol:


----------



## Ironballs (25 Oct 2009)

I've seen several references to it, but how on earth did you get Lie Nielsen to provide the pasties. I bet they were shiny and tasted lovely


----------



## Escudo (25 Oct 2009)

Glad to see everyone enjoying themselves.  

Meetings and gatherings of forum friends are always great. 

Hope to make it to the next do........Yandles in the spring?  

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## wizer (25 Oct 2009)

The Kent dwellers are throwing about some ideas for a bash up this way next year if there'd be interest.


----------



## woodbloke (26 Oct 2009)

wizer":11ebr13r said:


> The Kent dwellers are throwing about some ideas for a bash up this way next year if there'd be interest.


Tom - you might get a contingent from the west county making the run up to Kent...I'd be up for it - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Oct 2009)

wizer":2qssqban said:


> The Kent dwellers are throwing about some ideas for a bash up this way next year if there'd be interest.



Sounds good, Tom - I'd be interested  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mahking51 (26 Oct 2009)

LN wrote:


> but as one of the biggest tool porn men in the collectors world


I trust you were referring to the size of my collection.....   
and as for lusting after those balls....   !!
re the possible Kent bash , I would be up for it.
Cheers,
Martin


----------



## wizer (26 Oct 2009)

That's good news chaps. We'll sort the details in the new year. Probably early spring, so we're not freezing our totes off.


----------



## Waka (26 Oct 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## 9fingers (26 Oct 2009)

mahking51":1voiebdq said:


> LN wrote:
> 
> 
> > but as one of the biggest tool porn men in the collectors world
> ...



Martin you have PMs

Bob


----------



## 9fingers (26 Oct 2009)

woodbloke said:


> I'm terrible at remembering names and have failed to put a name to the chap in this photo wearing the maroon checked shirt.
> We were talking about working bubinga when Philly was doing has sharpening demo.
> 
> Can anyone put a name in the frame please?
> ...


----------



## WellsWood (26 Oct 2009)

Pretty sure his real name was Mike (but it'd be a minor miracle if I was right considering my rubbish memory), couldn't say what his forum miniker is though. Maybe Philly knows, I got the impression they knew each other quite well.


----------



## Philly (26 Oct 2009)

Yes, his name is Mike - he's a forum lurker, and a great woodworker, so I encouraged him to come along. Hopefully he'll make his presence known soon :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## 9fingers (26 Oct 2009)

Thanks Mark & Philly.

lets hope Mike comes out of the woodwork soon!

Hat, coat, byeee


Bob


----------



## ivan (5 Nov 2009)

First time back home with feet under desk since the Bash; just a huge thank you to Waka (and indulgent family!) for your open hospitality and extra generous sustenance. Great to see everyone, too!
best regards, Ivan


----------



## wizer (5 Nov 2009)

Ivan, did you walk home? :lol:


----------

